# [ODIN][FASC] Stock ROM Collection



## imnuts

So, I've collected pretty much all of the stock Odin files that have ever been posted here (or anywhere else) for the Fascinate and have downloaded them pretty much as soon as they were posted. Since most of these were posted on Multi-Upload, they are all pretty much gone now. So, I figured that since people may need them, I'd host them for users. If you need them, here they are. I'd also appreciate if you clicked *donate* and sent a couple $$ to help pay for hosting as well if you download any or all of these.

*NOTE: These files are for the Verizon Samsung Fascinate ONLY. Attempting to flash these to any other device could result in an expensive paperweight. Consider yourself warned*

PIT File
DI01
DL09
ED05
EH03

*MD5 Hashes*


Code:


26e79e5b4d5d2dd8e043371567b26ee2  CI500_VZW_DL09_ECLAIR.tar.md5<br />
75ff53ada8278a10149ceff756d7a42d  CI500_VZW_ED05_FROYO_REL.tar.md5<br />
89045064cf45ccd85f8ad746911b6e28  CI500_VZW_EH03_GB_CM.tar.md5<br />
abf914c6249ee2ec4c15dcb3c7130068  DI01package3.tar.md5<br />
e19af0ed8ee68c5e597d32328ec7b153  atlas_v2.2.2.pit


----------

